# Weather turned



## jeffnmo (Mar 16, 2013)

You're one dedicated Beek,. Moon Jeff


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

You should have taken a shovel and finished covering them.


----------



## Moon (May 7, 2011)

Hind sight 20/20. I still think I would rather have them uninterrupted in my insulated garage then out on the prairie with the wind blowing, snow melting off in the day and freezing at night. Everything is melting off today and it's going to be 17F here tonight. After today it looks like the nightly lows will be back up in the 30's so they'll probably get taken back out to the apiary tomorrow or Friday.


----------

